# Pulverbeschichtung und Entlackung in Freiburg



## mck993311 (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mein Bike einen neuen Look verpassen ... Hat jemand von euch 
Erfahrungen über

Entlackungen
Pulverbseschichtungen
Dekor

rund um Freiburg sammeln können und kann mir weiter helfen?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## * Simon * (17. Dezember 2006)

Du kannst mal bei der Haslacher (Baden, nicht Freiburg-Haslach!) Firma Mabetec anfragen.

Die können Dein Fahrrad anscheinend recht preisgünstig (45 EUR oder so) sandstrahlen und neu Lackieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JES (17. Dezember 2006)

Probiers mal da:

[SIZE=+1]*Gerhard Baumgartner GmbH*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Benzstr. 11[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]79232 March[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]07665/1057




[/SIZE]


----------



## mck993311 (18. Dezember 2006)

Danke ... ich werde mir das mal anschauen ... bzw. anrufen. bin aber fast soweit den rahmen zu versenden


----------



## keroson (21. Februar 2007)

und up...
hast du mitlerweil dein Rahmen machen lassen???
ich such nämlich jemand, der meine Gabel neu lackiert...


----------



## mck993311 (21. Februar 2007)

ne habe mir ein neues bike gekauft und das gleich in der richtigen farbe )


----------



## Janne4ever (22. Februar 2007)

wollt auh eventuel meine gabel lackieren lassen
hat noch keiner Erfahrungen mit irgendeiner Firma gemacht?


----------



## mck993311 (22. Februar 2007)

ne keine sorry, kann dir nicht helfen


----------



## keroson (23. Februar 2007)

ich hab jetzt mal 2 Firmen angeschriben, 
1. und 
2.


----------



## mck993311 (23. Februar 2007)

und hast schon eine reaktion? 

warum willst die gabelk denn lackieren, gleicher look wie der rahmen?


----------



## keroson (23. Februar 2007)

Nein der Rahmen wird gerade entlackt und poliert, nächste woche dann eloxiert in natura (also glänzendes silber), und die Gabel bekommt dass rot vom Teamsponsor, sah auf den Designbeispielen (PC) ziemlich gut aus... ach ja und lackiert wird se, weil der jetzige Lack schon ziemlich gebeutelt ist, und wirklich nichtmehr gut aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mck993311 (23. Februar 2007)

hey unbedingt bilder posten wenn du das bike fertig hast. hört sich KLASSE an


----------



## keroson (23. Februar 2007)

alles mit der zeit... abaer sagen wir bis woche nach Ostern ist alles finito, spätestens dann Bilder vom komplett Bike, Einzelteile vielleicht schon davor...


----------



## keroson (26. Februar 2007)

mck993311 schrieb:


> und hast schon eine reaktion?
> 
> warum willst die gabelk denn lackieren, gleicher look wie der rahmen?



also bei baumgarten Ag heute angerufen, aber der Typ am Telefon hat mir gesagt dass ich Magnesium/-legierungen nicht Pulverbeschichten lassen kann, und soviel ich weiß sind die Tauchrohre meiner Reba aus Magnesium.


----------



## mck993311 (26. Februar 2007)

oh je ... hast du bei magura mal gefragt aus welchem material die rohre sind?

ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das, jeder händler ein bischen was anderes sagt. also mein tipp auch bei anderen händlern noch anrufen !!!!


----------



## keroson (26. Februar 2007)

ich hab Rockshock Reba, auf jeden fall MAg


----------



## Redshred (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo 
Schaut euch mal die Seite von Brandes und Speckesser an da ist alles erklärt
http://www.brandes-speckesser.de/indexp.htm
für weitere Info könnt ihr hier mal im Forum bei Classic Bikes schauen, da wird auch immer wie der das Thema mit den Schriftzügen angesprochen.

Ich war jetzt schon mit 3 Rahmen bei Baumgartner die waren in ordnung

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (12. April 2007)

so, der Rahmen hat nun doch n bissle länger benötigt, uns ist auch nicht silber geblieben, sondern wurde metallic schwarz eloxiert, in freiburg bei dr. Lauck, 1a job gemacht... seht selber...


----------



## mck993311 (12. April 2007)

hi, 

mensch sieht klasse aus ..... ich würde sagen das es sich gelohnt hat ... magst mir die adresse des lackierers geben? oder ne internetseite?

grüße
markus


----------



## keroson (15. April 2007)

ja hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, wurde aber nicht lackiert sondern eloxiert...
Vorarbeiten musste selber machen oder machen lassen, das ist 1. Entlacken lassen, (selber gemacht, mit Beize ausem Malerfachgeschäft, die 100% aluverträglich sind, gabs bei thomm(ka wie man das schreibt), ist gegenüber vom Hauptbahnhof...
Dannach alles auf glanz bringen, also polieren...
und dann bei http://lauck.de eloxieren lassen


----------



## grey hound (24. Mai 2007)

Habe gerade ein Beratungsgespräch mit dem Herrn Lauck gehabt, was zweifarbiges eloxieren anbelangt. Von dem was ich gehört habe ist in der Firma Kompetenz pur angesagt.
Ob ein zweifarbiges Eloxieren klappen könnte wird sich zeigen, nachdem die Bilder die ich anfertigen werde begutachtet wurden.


----------



## BjoernK (14. Dezember 2008)

hat wer weitere erfahrungen mit lackierungen im raum offenburg freiburg???


----------



## Krischaan (20. März 2009)

Hallo,

war bei Baumgartner hab mir nen Rahmen pulvern lassen. Sehr schön und unkompliziert. Rahmen mit Gabel (starr) 70 , Gabel solo (weil mich so'n Auto-Blindfuchs übersehen hat ) 20 .
Hinfahren, nackten Rahmen inklusive altem Lack und neuem RAL-Farbwunsch abgeben, nach einer Woche wieder abholen, fertig. 
Wertet jeden Klassiker kolossal auf.

Gruß,
Krischan


----------



## Triple F (20. März 2009)

Sehr schön! Aus aktuellem Analss wird das bei in zwei Wochen auch anstehen....

Werden die Innenlagergewinde oder das Sattelrohr mit Stopfen abgedeckt oder muss man das nachschneiden lassen?

Zeig mal Bilder!


----------



## Krischaan (20. März 2009)

Ist hier das falsche Forum dafür: 
es handelt sich um mein 18 Jahre altes zum Stadt-/ Touren-/Reiserad vergewaltigtes Stahl-MTB (Specialized StumpJumper), das so wie es jetzt aussieht hier fehl am Platz ist . 
Wobei die Farbe schon wieder besser passt: RAL 6003 - Olivgrün - matt.

Weiß nicht, ob die da Stopfen haben. Kann mich auch nicht mehr erinnern, ob und wo ich beim Rahmen Klebeband abziehen musste. Hab das Innenlager aber problemlos ohne vorherige Nachschneidearbeiten montieren können. 
Die 2. Gabel war erst neulich dort: die Bremssockel waren sehr gut abgeklebt. Musste nur das Band abziehen und schon waren sie anbaubereit. Ebenso verhielt es sich mit dem Gabelkonussitz. Der Schaft wiederum (wo's nicht so drauf ankommt) war leicht mitgenebelt worden.
Die wissen also schon, worauf's ankommt.
War auch nicht der einzige Rahmen, der dort grad bearbeitet wurde.

Auch auf die Gefahr hin ausgelacht zu werden:
ist ein völlig neues Fahrgefühl mit *deiner* individuellen Wunschfarbe durch die Gegend zu fahren 
Und für die Haltbarkeit meines Stahlrahmens ist's auch gut.

Gruß Krischan


----------



## MarkusL (22. März 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> so, der Rahmen hat nun doch n bissle länger benötigt, uns ist auch nicht silber geblieben, sondern wurde metallic schwarz eloxiert, in freiburg bei dr. Lauck, 1a job gemacht... seht selber...


Was zahlt man für sowas bei Lauck?


----------

